# Briggs and Stratton throttle assembly problems



## albanjo70 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an old Briggs and Stratton 5 hp model 130252 type 1802-01. 
Can anyone tell me; 
1) how/where to connect the governor linkage to the carb? 
2) Where does the governor spring connect to? 
3) How do I connect throttle assembly to the governor? 
4) Etc. 

A diagram that shows where these parts go or a picture would be great. 

I've already looked at the illustrated parts breakdown only shows the parts and not how they fit together. I'm not able to discern the illustrated parts manual with the actual engine... the manual shows all the parts but not how they fit together. There is a steel cable the runs to the fuel tank bracket where the throttle assembly is connected... From there I get lost because I cannot remember, for the life of me, how the governor/spring/linkage connects to the throttle assembly and the carb.
Any help in this area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I deleted your last post as it was a duplicate.

The information you are wanting is not contained in parts manual, this is a 
repair/service manual item. Service manuals are not free, you may end up buying one.

Hint, next time you tear into some like this take pictures :wave:

BG


----------

